# صنع سيارة تعمل على موتور كهربائي



## bachir13 (5 فبراير 2009)

تحية وبعد 

انا اسمي يشير من لبنان وعضو جديد معكم 

الفكرة هي :
اريد صنع سيارة صغيرة تعمل على موتور كهربائي 12 فولت , ويتم تركيب العديد من البطاريات 12 فولت لكي تعطي الكهرباء للموتور , وتركيب عدد من الدينمو لكي يعيد شحن البطاريات كي لا تفرغ 

السؤال هو : هل يمكن للدينمو ان يكفي لشحن البطاريات ؟؟ وهل يمكن لموتور 12 فولت ان يشغل السيارة ؟؟
او ممكن وضع محول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت على الدينمو ووضع موتور كهربائي 220 فولت

ارجو ان تكونوا قد فهمتهم قصدي وانني قد اوضحت فكرتي لكم وهي صنع سيارة ليست بحاجة لاي طاقة خارجية بل تعمل على طاقة الشحن الذاتي الدائم


----------



## bachir13 (6 فبراير 2009)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي بالامور التالية 

لنفترض ان وزن السيارة هو 200 كيلو وأقصى سرعة المطلوبة هي 60 ك\س
كم يجب ان تكون قوة الموتور بالاحصنة ؟ وكم يستهلك طاقة ؟؟ 
وهل يوجد موتور صناعي ليس غالي بتلك المواصفات كموتور غسالة او شئء من هذا القبيل ؟؟ 
وهل ممكن تركيب عدة موتورات صغيرة لتقوم بالمطلوب ؟؟
هل يكفي الدينمو او عدد من الدينمو لاعطاء الطاقة المطلوبة لتشغيل الموتور او الموتورات ؟؟
كم يستهلك الدينمو من الطاقة وكم يعطي ؟؟
ومن الممكن تركيب عدد من البطاريات للمساعدة+ شارج 

انا اسف عدم معرفتي الكاملة بهذا الموضوع ولكن لدي الرغبة والارادة للتعلم 

ارجو منكم الافادة والصبر علي لكي استفيد من خبراتكم القيمة والمفيدة

واذا يوجد كتب عربية او مواقع متخصصة بهذا الموضوع ارجوا منكم ابلاغي عنها


----------



## منصوربن عروس (6 فبراير 2009)

*المضخات*

أريد التعرف علي عمل المضخات النفطية


----------



## احمد رونى (3 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم من الممكن نا افيدك فقط فى دائره لتحويل من 12 فولت مستمر الى 220فولت متردد وهذه هى الدائره


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أبريل 2009)

أخى
هناك أوناش شوكة تعمل بموتورات تيار مستمر على بطاريات 48 فولت و تسحب حوالى 200 أمبير ولذا تحتاج بطاريات كبيرة لتتحرك مدة معقولة ثم تتوقف للشحن من مصدر تيار عمومى
الديناموهات تولد الطاقة التى نعيش عليها فى حياتنا


----------



## مكينكي الكوكب (10 يناير 2010)

هل انتجت السيارة ام لا


----------



## almouhtaref (11 يناير 2010)

*قدر الإمكان*

أخي بشير 
الدينمو ينتج تيا متناوب وكنه مزود بدارة تقويم لتحويله إلي مستمر لشحن المدخرة . 
فكرتك تحتاج إلى الحسابات النظرية الكثيرة لذلك أنصحك بالاستعانة بمهندس كهرباء وأظنه يفيدك كثيا


----------



## alsotari (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
يعطيكم العافية يا رب ... انا فكرة مشروعي تقريبا سيارة زي اللي بيحكي فيها المهندس الاخ بشير ... 
وعندي كمن شغلة مهمة ... 
اولا .. يا اخي انا سؤالك الاول اوجدتو بالحسابات واذا كنت مهتم فعندي كتب استطيع رفعها وبادلك على التشابترز اللي بتحكي بالموضوع .. وبتقراهم وبتجري حساباتك الهندسية .

ثانيا : بالنسبة للاخ احمد روني ... عندي سؤال ... هل الدارة الinverter بهذه البساطة ... ؟؟؟ يعني هل هي هكذا جاهزة للتطبيق ... وما هو مدى التيار التي تتحمله هذه الدارة ... انا عندي تيار 50 امبير ..؟؟؟ فهل هذه الدارة شغالة ؟؟

ثالثا : الاخ .. ماجد عباس .. انت تتكلم عن الديناموات ... انا طالبة هندسة سنة اخيرةلم اعمل بعد ..
بالعربي تحصيلي العلمي من الكتب . فبدي افهم شو يعني دينامو ؟؟ أخو generator ,,, و هو AC ,او DC؟؟؟؟
انا مستخدم بمشروعي gasoline generator, وبدي اشتغل بالتحويلات الكهربائية ... باستخدام وحدات
الpower electronics فانا ساكون جداجداجداجداجداجدا ... شاكرة ... اذا افدتموني بكتب ودوااااائر الكترونية ... ومشكورين ....


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يناير 2010)

alsotari قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> ثانيا : بالنسبة للاخ احمد روني ... عندي سؤال ... هل الدارة الinverter بهذه البساطة ... ؟؟؟ يعني هل هي هكذا جاهزة للتطبيق ... وما هو مدى التيار التي تتحمله هذه الدارة ... انا عندي تيار 50 امبير ..؟؟؟ فهل هذه الدارة شغالة ؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمحوا لى بالإجابة فوحدات الإنفيرتر هى جزء من جهاز اسمه UPS - Un interruptable Power Supply حيث فى الوحدات 3ك وات و أكثر تقوم دوائر تقويم بشحن البطاريات و تشغيل الانفيرتر معا والذى بدوره يغذى الحمل دوما وفى حال انقطاع أو ضعف التيار لا يشعر الحمل بذلك لأنه يعمل على الأنفيرتر دوما. لدينا وحدتين كل منهما 500 ك وات تعملات معا أى تتشاركان الحمل و عند عطل إحداهما تقوم الثانية بالحمل كله وهو محطة رادار و مجموعة مبانى تحوى أجهزة اتصالات و حاسبات الخ


> ثالثا : الاخ .. ماجد عباس .. انت تتكلم عن الديناموات ... انا طالبة هندسة سنة اخيرةلم اعمل بعد ..
> بالعربي تحصيلي العلمي من الكتب . فبدي افهم شو يعني دينامو ؟؟ أخو generator ,,, و هو AC ,او DC؟؟؟؟
> انا مستخدم بمشروعي gasoline generator, وبدي اشتغل بالتحويلات الكهربائية ... باستخدام وحدات
> الpower electronics فانا ساكون جداجداجداجداجداجدا ... شاكرة ... اذا افدتموني بكتب ودوااااائر الكترونية ... ومشكورين ....


هو نفس الشيء فقط اختلاف مسميات و احيانا يطلق على الوحدات الصغيرة نوعا ما منها - وهو المسمى الأول تاريخيا لهذه المولدات 
أى اسئلة أخرى يسعدنى الإجابة


----------



## alsotari (12 يناير 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسمحوا لى بالإجابة فوحدات الإنفيرتر هى جزء من جهاز اسمه ups - un interruptable power supply حيث فى الوحدات 3ك وات و أكثر تقوم دوائر تقويم بشحن البطاريات و تشغيل الانفيرتر معا والذى بدوره يغذى الحمل دوما وفى حال انقطاع أو ضعف التيار لا يشعر الحمل بذلك لأنه يعمل على الأنفيرتر دوما. لدينا وحدتين كل منهما 500 ك وات تعملات معا أى تتشاركان الحمل و عند عطل إحداهما تقوم الثانية بالحمل كله وهو محطة رادار و مجموعة مبانى تحوى أجهزة اتصالات و حاسبات الخ



سلام مهندس ويعطيك العافية ...
انا بمشروعي درست كل هاي الخيارات لتخزين الطاقة وكان ال upsاحد هاي الخيارات ... 
ولكن اللي صدمني انو انا مثلا بحاجة لوحده بتعطي 3 كيلو وات ... ولكن سعرها ... اكثر من $2000
وانا كل مشروعي سيكون $4000 .... فلا استطيع الاستعانة بها ابدا ...


----------



## case807 (13 يناير 2010)

bachir13 قال:


> تحية وبعد
> 
> انا اسمي يشير من لبنان وعضو جديد معكم
> 
> ...


عزيزى المفكر 
اولا الفكرة قد خطرت ببال الكثير من الناس ويمكن تحقيقها نظريا 
ولكن قانون بقاء الطاقة يقول:الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم ولكن تتحول من صورة الى أخرى
انت تريد تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية الى طاقة حركية والمصدر سيكون بطاريات
واذا اردت وضع دينامو لاعادة شحن البطاريات فسوف يستهلك جزءا من الطاقة الحركية التى هى اصلا طاقة كهربية قد حولناها من قبل عن طريق المحرك .
ولنفترض ان طاقة البطارية 100وحدة كهربية تعطى للمحرك فيعطى لنا 100وحدة حركية
(وهذا مع اغفال المفاقيد الميكانيكية)
والمولد يريد 100وحدة ميكانيكية لتحويلها الى 100وحدة كهربية لاعادة شحن البطارية
اذا فلن تحصل على حركة للسيارة واين المتبقى من الطاقة لتقوم بتحريك السيارة
اما اذا تكلمنا عمليا فإن الكفاءة الميكانيكية لأى الة لا تتعدى 80% او اقرب لهذه النسبة اذن فان لدينا فاقد فى الطاقة يذهب على شكل حرارة فى الاحتكاك بين الاجزاء الميكانيكية
لان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث كما ذكرت
اى ان البطارية ستعطى المحرك 100وحدة طاقة كهربية وهو سيخرجها 80 وحدة طاقة حركية
واذا أعطينا الدينامو 100 وحدة حركية سيخرج لنا 80 وحدة طاقة كهربية 
أعتذر عن الاطالة ولكن الموضوع اشبه بموضوع (البيضة الاول ولا الفرخة)واعتذر عن عدم ذكر الوحدات الحقيقية حتى يتم فهم الامر بسهولة دون الدخول فى تحويلات


----------



## bachir13 (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اسف لطول غيابي ولكنني كنت اتابع الرد على فكرتي لفترة طويلة لعلني اجد من يتجاوب معي ولكنني فقدت الأمل ولكن اليوم عندما نظرت الى مداخلتكم واهتمامكم فأنني قد شعرب بالحماس مجددا وأن أكمل تجاربي للنهاية 
انا اولا سيدي الكريم لست مهندس ولكنني درست بمعهد خاص اصول الكهرباء والميكانيك لمدة 3 سنوات فقط , وعندي غرام وموهبة بالكهرباء وبتصليح القطع المنزلية الكهربائية وتمديد الكهرباء ...
بالنسبة لمشروعي فأنني تعلمت معلومات مهمة جدا ومفيدة من الانترنت ومن أسألتي لأصحاب الخبرة .

اما مشروعي فقد قمت بمحاولة صنع دراجة كهربائية بدل السيارة لأنها اسهل واخف ولكنها طبعا نفس المبدأ , فقمت بأحضار موتور غسالة 2 أمبير 220 فولت وقمت بأحضار ( بواط غسالة ) وهو شبيه بالفيتاس وهو يقوم بتخفيض سرعة الموتور 6 \ 1 يعني يخفف السرعة ويزيد العزم ( وطبعا قمت بتفكيك غسالتي المنزلية بعد ان اقنعت زوجتي بأنها معطلة ) 
وبعدها ذهبت للمخرطة وقمت بعمل قطع توصيل بينهم , يعني موتور + توصيلة + بوط غسالة أو الفيتاس + توصيلة + بكرة جنزيرة مسننة مثل التي في الدراجة الهوائية , وقمت بعمل قالب حديد عند الحداد لكي أثبت الموتور والفيتاس بداخله .
اشتريت بسكلات لها فيتاس امامي وخلفي لكي استطيع ان اتحكم بالقوة والعزم حسب سرعة الموتور وحسب الوزن والطريق , لها كرسي حديد بالخلف فوق الدولاب وقمت بتثبيت صندوق الموتور عليها , وبعدها قمت بتوصيل البكرة المسننة التي في الفيتاس الى البكرة المسننة الموجودة على دعسات البسكلات بجنزير حديد .
ملاحظة : يوجد على الدعسات الامامية للدراجة الهوائية فيتاس له 3 بكرات مسننة , ويوجد جنزير واحد يصل البكرة بالدولاب الخلفي وانا قمت بوضع جنزير المحرك على البكرة الثانية , 
وقمت بتثبيت بطارية سيارة صغيرة 12 فولت 40 أمبير \ ساعة وايضا وضعت يو بي اس مثل الذي نستعمله للكمبيوتر لتحويل كهرباء البطارية الى 220 فولت لكي يغذي الموتور الكهربائي 
بالنسبة للسرعة فأنني احضرت مروحة كهربائية قديمة ويوجد بها مبدل سرعات فقمت بتفكيكه واوصلته على المحرك لكي اتمكن من التحكم بالسرعة ولو قليلا 
النتيجة : عملت الدراجة الكهربائية ولكن للحظات فقط وبعدها وقع الجنزير عن بكرة الفيتاس بسبب سوء صنع التوصيلة التي صنعتها في المخرطة ولكن بشكل عام نجحت التجربة 
أخيرا : اانا افكر حاليا بالاستغناء عن الفيتاس والجنزير والبكرة المسننة والتوصيلات واستبدالهم ببكرات وقشاط , وطبعا سأحضر بكرة كبيرة اضعها على الدراجة وبكرة صغيرة اضعها على الموتور لكي ازيد العزم , يعني الموتور عندي لنفترض 600 دورة بالدقيقة ولكنها ضعيفة فأنها ستصبح 100 دورة أو أقل بالدقيقة ولكنها قوية . وطبعا يوجد فيتاس خلفي على الدرجة الهوائية فأنه يساعدني للتحكم بالقوة والسرعة لغاية 6 اضعاف أقل أو أكثر
طبعا انا استغنيت عن وضع الدينمو بسبب قلة فائدته وطبعا يمكنني وضع بطارية اكبر لتسير لوقت اطول 
انشالله سوف اتابع المشروع معكم بشكل يومي وانا بانتظار مساعدتكم ونصائحكم الثمينة


----------



## enmal1971 (23 يناير 2010)

الله الموفق أدعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## اوبان (24 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم السيارات الكهربائيه بتشتغل على 360 فولت لان المحرك 3 فيز "phase" يعني ال 220 مش رايح تنفع .
بالنسبه 360 فولت علشان اذا انت مش مصدقني روح على اقرب سياره كهرباء حوليك وشيك على الفولتيه تعيتها


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى
هذا الموضوع جميل جدا
بارك الله فيك
ويديم عليك العافيه


----------



## bachir13 (25 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم 
شكرا لدعمكم لي وانشاله خير , وبالنسبة لرأيك بأنه يجب أن يكون الموتور 3 فاز فأنا أعتقد مع احترامي لرأيك بأن هذا غير مهم جدا , لان الموتور يقاس بالواط أو بقوة الأحصنة 
وسأعطيك مثلا وهو السيارة الكهربائية الصغيرة التي تكون للأطفال فأن محركها يكون عادة 24 او 36 فولت بقوة 200 واط تقريبا وهو يستطيع حمل وزن طفل وزنه 30 كيلو فلو ضاعفنا قوة المحرك 3 اضعاف فأنه يمكننا حمل وزن شاب وزنه 60 كيلو . 
وحتى ان الونش الذي يستعمل بورش البناء وهو قوي جدا فأنه يوجد منه 2 فاز و 3 فاز وهو قوي جدا , او مارش السيارة فأنه بقوة 12 فولت فقط ولكنه يستطيع أن يحرك محرك السيارة لكي يعمل وتدور


----------



## bachir13 (28 يناير 2010)

يبدو ان الموتور لم يكن مناسب جدا كما كنت أأمل وخصوصا في السير صعودا , فهل يوجد احد يساعدني باختيار موتور كهربائي قبل ان اشتري موتور جديد ؟؟
اذا نعم فليعطني الرد لكي اعطيه المعلومات اللازمة 
واذا حد عنده نفس الفكرة ويحب ان نتبادل المعلومات او اي شخص ذو خبرة علمية او عملية أرجو منه المداخلة


----------



## اوبان (30 يناير 2010)

bachir13 قال:


> اخي الكريم
> شكرا لدعمكم لي وانشاله خير , وبالنسبة لرأيك بأنه يجب أن يكون الموتور 3 فاز فأنا أعتقد مع احترامي لرأيك بأن هذا غير مهم جدا , لان الموتور يقاس بالواط أو بقوة الأحصنة
> وسأعطيك مثلا وهو السيارة الكهربائية الصغيرة التي تكون للأطفال فأن محركها يكون عادة 24 او 36 فولت بقوة 200 واط تقريبا وهو يستطيع حمل وزن طفل وزنه 30 كيلو فلو ضاعفنا قوة المحرك 3 اضعاف فأنه يمكننا حمل وزن شاب وزنه 60 كيلو .
> وحتى ان الونش الذي يستعمل بورش البناء وهو قوي جدا فأنه يوجد منه 2 فاز و 3 فاز وهو قوي جدا , او مارش السيارة فأنه بقوة 12 فولت فقط ولكنه يستطيع أن يحرك محرك السيارة لكي يعمل وتدور




اخي الكريم حاول انك اتميز بين 3 فيز"3 phase" وال 3 فاز لانه في فرق من السماء للارض


----------



## bachir13 (6 فبراير 2010)

صديقي الكريم انا لم افهم قصدك واذا ممكن توضح رجاء


----------



## هجرسى سمير (3 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم 
ارى انك بذلت مجهود كبير اعانك الله :20:
هل فكرت باستخدام موتور شنيور اوهيلتى (دريل )
على اساس انه به جير بوكس


----------



## bachir13 (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي على ردك بعد ان فقدت الامل بالمساعدة والتشجيع
مشكلتي بلبنان انني افتقد اشياء كثيرة غير متوفرة او انها غالية جدا جدا ولا استطيع تحمل نفقاتها 
حتى انني فكرت ان اشتري موتور مع قير بوكس من الصين علما ان سعره زهيد ولا يتعدى ال 100 دولار ولكن المشكلة انني لا اعرف كيف اجد من يشتريه او يصدره الى لبنان لاحصل عليه 
المهم يا صديقي هي انني ما زلت اقوم ببعض التجارب المتواضعة وايضا بقراءة العديد من الامواضيع المتعلقة بهذه الفكرة للاستفادة منها , يعني ما اقصده هي انني لم أضجر أو أيأس منها بل ما زالت هي حلمي لكي اشعر بانني نفذت ما احلم به بغض النظر عن قيمته المادية أو اهميته


----------



## ana3rbe (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

يمكن استخدام ماطور 12 فولت بدلا من 220 فولت وبذلك لا نحتاج الى تحويل للطاقة وفقدان جزء منها
بالنسبة لشحن البطارية يتم تشغيل الدنمو فقط في النزول ، طبعا البطارية تحتاج الى شحن اضافي في البيت 

بالنسبة للماطور يمكن استخدام سلف السيارة أو يمكن استخدام الدنمو نفسه مع اجراء بعض التعديلات ليصبع محرك بدلا من الشحن

والله الموفق


----------



## ana3rbe (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

يا اخوان هذه سيارة تعمل على الكهرباء المتردد AC وليس DC وهذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtyfUYyNQQI
على ما يبدو ان التيار المتردد افضل من الثابت ( لان مشاركتي السابقة قلت لا داعي للتحويل الى متردد )
والبحث جاري 

والله الموفق للجميع


----------



## bachir13 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الفيديو حبيبي , ولكن ما افكر فيه انا هو سيارة بسيطة جدا او دراجة تسير على 4 دواليب , يعني ما اقصده هو الاهتمام والتركيز على الموتور فقط ولا يهمني شكل السيارة او تعديلها


----------



## anas_Ad (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا قرأت اغلب الردود ,,, 

الفكرة هاي كانت موجودة عندي سابقا .. تم تنفيذها في اكثر من مكان

و منها سيارة beguti veron 

السيارة الهجينة 

\\\

اخ بشير

هذا ايميلي 

يمكنك اضافتي

يوجد لدي بعض الافكار القيمة لمساعدنك

*
 ** تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة *


----------



## bachir13 (2 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام حبيبي 
سوف اضيفك الأن 
وهذا أميلي في حال أراد أحد من الاعضاء التواصل معي وتبادل الأفكار والآراء
*
 ** يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة *


----------



## ابو عراق المهندس (8 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## somaa_1 (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخى الحبيب انا احيك بجد من كل قلبى على الفكره دى
انا عندى كده حبت افكار وممكن نتاعون لو حبيت كمان
بص فكرتك زى ما هيا تمام
ولكن ايه رايك لو ركبت الديناموا بس لوحدوا
المهم لما البطاريه تخلص تقعد تبدل حوالى نص ساعه ويقوم الديناموا باعادة شحن البطاره مره اخرى
وطرق توصيل الديناموا سهله وبسيطه
اما الموتور
اللى بفكر فيه اعادة تصميم موتور بنظام جديد
ولكن حاليا ما تور المياه وفى منه نص حصان وكمان حصان و 2 حصان

ولكن حاول استبدال الحديد بالالومنيوم لخفة وزنه وبالتالى تقليل الحمل على الموتور
وهناك انواع عاكسات inverters تعطى جهد كبير من بطارية السياره


والله الموفق اخى الحبيب
وربنا معاك ان شاء الى الامام ولا تجعل اليأس يدخل الى قلبك ابدا

واتمنى مش اكون طولت فى كلامى
:1: :77:


----------



## somaa_1 (9 أغسطس 2010)

ولكن مجرد ملحوظه بسيطه
مدة تشغيل الماتور قد ايه علشان مش يتحرق
وانا بصراحه علشان اكون امين مش جربت اشتغل بماتور المياه


----------



## محمد الصديق أحمد (12 أغسطس 2010)

لقد قمت بتصميم سياره صغيره بواسطة دي سي موتور ولكنها مزوده بخلايا شمسيه ونجحت في تسييرها .
ويمكنكم مشاهدتها علي اليوتيوب او تيوبيدي بالبحث عن
sudan solar car
أتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## bachir13 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
وشكرا للرد ولتعاون جميع الاصدقاء والاعضاء والحمدالله انني اجد الكثير من التجاوب مما يدفعني على الاستمرار والتشجيع بعد ان فقدت الامل ومللت وشعرت كأنني احاول اختراع صاروخ نووي 
المهم 
ممكن اخي محمد ان تكتب لنا جميع مواصفات سيارتك على الطاقة الشمسية بالتفصيل مع الشرح الوافي حتى نستفيد من معلوماتك جميعا , يعني مثلا كم قوة المحرك ومواصفاته وسرعته واستهلاكه للطاقة والواح الطاقة الشمسية كم قوتهم وكم وزن سيارتك ....
وايضا لربما يكون عندنا لك بعض الملاحظات او التعديلات التي لم تخطر ببالك 
وطبعا هذا فيه فائدة للجميع وخاصة الدعم المعنوي بأن فكرتنا ليست مستحيلة بل كل ما نحتاجه هو بعض المساعدة
اخوك ابو عمر


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (20 يناير 2011)

فكرة جميلة وتستحق العناء والمتابعة


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## محمود اسعد ابوحطب (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبعد اخوكم محمود ابوحطب يشرفني ان انضم الى هذا الموقع الذي ينقل الفئده والمعرفه بين الاعضاء حتى تعم الافائده انا عضو جديد وابحث عن اي معلومه تتعلق في تفصيل الانابيب وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## lsgl28 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

يا اخوة الموضوع شيق 
لو نتابع مع بعضنا البعض
سنحصل على نتيجة 
رفعته للفائدة


----------



## lsgl28 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الا يوجد تفاعل في الموضوع


----------



## الفرعون الشرقى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كيف اصنع بطاريه ذات قوة اكبر من 12 فولت وكيف استطيع شحنها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

قم بتوصيل 2 على التوالى
شاحن البطارية عادة يكون 12 و 24 فولت لأن بطاريات الأوتوبيس 24 فولت


----------



## AHMED.FA (3 يناير 2012)

آه يا أمة أول ما كلفت به العلم وأول ما أنزل في كتابها أقرأ وها نحن أجهل أهل الأرض
للأسف الشديد نحن العرب مسجونون داخل عقولنا فاقدي التواصل مع العالم بل مع بعنا البعض إلا فيما يضر ولا ينفع
فيملأ قلبي ألما وحسرة حينما أري فيلما وثائقيا عن مسابقة بين جامعات أمريكا في صنع سيارة كهربية تسير ذاتيا لمسافة 50كم تحدد طريقها بنفسا وتستطيع أتخاذ القرار ونحن هنا في ما دون الصفر نفكر كيف نسير سيارة بالكهرباء
أسف جدا على هذا التعليق المحبط وليس العيب عيبنا ولكنه عيب حكامنا المنقادين خلف زعماء الدول الغربية تاركين شعوبهم في غياهب التخلف وما أبرئ نفسي فأنا أول الجاهلين 
ويؤسفني ويؤلمني أيضا أن كل هذا المجهود يذهب هباء بدلا من أن يكلل بالنجاح وكيف يكلل بالنجاح وهناك مراكز بحثية متخصصة في كل دول العلم تقريبا - طبعا عدا العالم العربي - فمثلا أنت تريد أن تصنع سيارة كهربية فتذهب لمركز بحوث السيارات في بلدك الغربي طبعا ومع العلم أن كل تلك المراكز مرتبطة ببعضها البعض وكأنها تعمل سويا وذلك لغرض البناء وتعرف ماذا وصل العالم في هذا المجال وهنا مثلا السيارات الكهربائية وتعرف كيف تصنعها وكيف تحسب حساباتها وما المشاكل الموجودة إلى الأن لتبدأ بوضع لبنتك وليس بدأ الحفر لوضع الأساسات من جديد مثلما نفعل نحن
بمنتهى البساطة يا صديقي لو جبت الأنترنت وأنت جالس في مكانك فسوف ترى أنك رجعت بألة الزمان لأكثر من 100سنة حينما صنعت ألمانيا أول سيارة كهربية عام 1904 لك أن تتخيل ونحن في عام 2012 ماذا توصلوا في هذا المجال
أقرأ أخي لتعرف حتى كيف يمكنك أن تصنعها يدويا في منزلك حتى إذا أردت ذلك ولا تضيع النعمة التي أنعم الله بها علينا وهي نعمة الأنترنت أعرف ماذا بنى الأخرون لتكمل عليه فليس أبدا من الحكمة أن نبدأ البناء من جديد
متأسف إذا كان ردي قاسيا ولكن حالنا لا يسر عدونا قبل حبيبنا

ولنطبق 
بداية هذا تعريف وتاريخ السيارات الكهربائية
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_car
ثم بعد ذلك سنعرف سويا كيف نحسب الحسابات الخاصة بها لنستطيع تحديد المكونات المطلوبة


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## stilldarky (22 مايو 2012)

*مشاركتي*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عندي فكرة قريبه ايضا لفكرة الاستاذ بشير وهي تشغيل مجموعتين من الدينموهات (كل مجموعة 10 دينموهات ) على سرعة معينة ثقارب ال 1000 د.د او اكثر من موتور دوران صغير وقوي بحيث تولد الطاقة من المجوعتين لتشغيل موتور كهربي يدفع سيارة فولكس فاجن صغيرة بالاضافة طبعا لمتور الاحتراق الاصلي .
اذا اس حد يرغب في المناقشة اهلا وسهلا*


----------



## heshampop (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بصراحة مجهود رائع وردود مشجعة 
وبالفعل الموضوع شيق جدا وكنت اريد عمل هذا النوع من السيارات صغيرة الحجم وتكون عملية 
ويارب نقدر نساعد بعض الى ان نتوصل لحل نهائى لكل العقبات
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ammj2008 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخ مهندس بشير ..بعد التحية لك ولكل الزملاء 
هذا الرابط لموقع يشرح خطوة بخطوة كيفية تصميم سيارة كهربائية بسيطة 
ارجوان تستفيد منه 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Electric-Vehicle-A-simple-lightweight-EV-platform-/


----------



## ابوخطاب.لبناني (6 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي 3phase افضل من 2phase انا ايضا اريد ان اصنع سياره للتخرج وسوف اضع موتور 3phase


----------



## ابوخطاب.لبناني (6 ديسمبر 2014)

وبلنسبه لوضع الدينمو مع موتور السارة هذا يقلل من قوة الموتور


----------



## ابوخطاب.لبناني (6 ديسمبر 2014)

وانا ايضا اريد ان اصنع سيارة على الطاقه الشمسيه


----------

